# All things relating to Christmas



## Wren (Nov 29, 2021)

I saw a photo of a family all dressed in matching Christmas Pyjamas the other day, what do you wear for the big day, do you buy anything special ?

Due to covid we now spend Christmas at home but I still like to make the effort and wear something a bit ‘dressy’


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 29, 2021)

We don't bother much about Christmas except having a family meal and weather permitting, a walk on the beach.  We  certainly don't dress up (unless you count winter clothes)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2021)

Nothing special.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 29, 2021)

My daughter buys her 3 little ones matching or complimentary Xmas PJ’s which is what they hang out in all day long.

I have many Christmas clothes and I dress head to toe in a Christmas outfit on Christmas Day. 
I don’t do a traditional Christmas dinner. Instead I make a huge Christmas breakfast which all the kinfolk devour before we open gifts.

It doesn’t matter whether they get to the house first thing Xmas morning or don’t make it till later in the day due to doing Xmas for their kids etc, I still make breakfast then we open gifts. 

after the present opening those of us who don’t have some other celebration to go to all head to the movies together!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2021)

I like to listen to the Christmas-y pieces from Handel’s Messiah


----------



## Wren (Nov 29, 2021)

ha ha ha ha Ronnie do you remember this from a few years ago ? Think it was your first Christmas here


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I like to listen to the Christmas-y pieces from Handel’s Messiah


in high school Glee Club we sang the alleluia chorus. I sang Alto.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 29, 2021)

Wren said:


> ha ha ha ha Ronnie do you remember this from a few years ago ? Think it was your first Christmas here
> View attachment 196575


Omg yes @Wren I do!!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2021)

I


RadishRose said:


> in high school Glee Club we sang the alleluia chorus. I sang Alto.


I've sung The Messiah so many times that I've practically got it memorized. Especially the Hallelujah chorus. Every choral group I've sung with throughout my life has performed that oratorio every year; it always packs the house.

I'm also an alto, but my voice has deepened as I've gotten older, and I'd probably qualify as a tenor by now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 29, 2021)

I would much prefer to celebrate the Solstice.  I wonder what special clothes you would wear for that?  I did a quick search for Solstice clothes and there are plenty of them available.    Well, Mrs.L might suit this, but I doubt is it comes in my size


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 29, 2021)

I used to buy my kids Christmas pajamas, but not matching ones.

This year, my daughter wants the two of us *and the dog* to get matching pj's. I nixed that idea. I don't like matching pj's and getting pj's for the dog is a waste of money. /Scrooge


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 29, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I like to listen to the Christmas-y pieces from Handel’s Messiah


Handel's Messiah is one of my favorites!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 29, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Admittedly, the matching pajamas are cute in other people's pictures. I didn't like it when my husband bought us matching wool sweaters to wear at the same time. And I had triplet sons and I wanted to encourage their individuality, so no matching clothes (except gifts).


----------



## officerripley (Nov 29, 2021)

"*…[T]he [winter] holidays…[are], as my friend Connie says, 'an annual festival put on by women for the enjoyment of men and children.'*”
~~from _Yeah, No. Not Happening: How I Found Happiness Swearing Off Self-Improvement and Saying F*ck It All—and How You Can Too_ by Karen Karbo


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 29, 2021)

Wren said:


> I saw a photo of a family all dressed in matching Christmas Pyjamas the other day, what do you wear for the big day, do you buy anything special ?
> 
> Due to covid we now spend Christmas at home but I still like to make the effort and wear something a bit ‘dressy’


That's an idea!  Maybe I'll buy a pair of Christmas pajamas to wear on Christmas.  My dog and bird may get a kick out of that!  They sometimes look at me funny when I do something different.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 29, 2021)

What would Christmas be without this song?


----------



## officerripley (Nov 29, 2021)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 29, 2021)

I thought this was cute and Christmassy, too!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 29, 2021)

_"History of Christmas_​_Christmas is celebrated on December 25 and is both a sacred religious holiday and a worldwide cultural and commercial phenomenon. For two millennia, people around the world have been observing it with traditions and practices that are both religious and secular in nature. Christians celebrate Christmas Day as the anniversary of the birth of Jesus of Nazareth, a spiritual leader whose teachings form the basis of their religion. Popular customs include exchanging gifts, decorating Christmas trees, attending church, sharing meals with family and friends and, of course, waiting for Santa Claus to arrive. December 25—Christmas Day—has been a federal holiday in the United States since 1870.
_
_How Did Christmas Start?_​_The middle of winter has long been a time of celebration around the world. Centuries before the arrival of the man called Jesus, early Europeans celebrated light and birth in the darkest days of winter. Many peoples rejoiced during the winter solstice, when the worst of the winter was behind them and they could look forward to longer days and extended hours of sunlight.

In Scandinavia, the Norse celebrated Yule from December 21, the winter solstice, through January. In recognition of the return of the sun, fathers and sons would bring home large logs, which they would set on fire. The people would feast until the log burned out, which could take as many as 12 days. The Norse believed that each spark from the fire represented a new pig or calf that would be born during the coming year.

The end of December was a perfect time for celebration in most areas of Europe. At that time of year, most cattle were slaughtered so they would not have to be fed during the winter. For many, it was the only time of year when they had a supply of fresh meat. In addition, most wine and beer made during the year was finally fermented and ready for drinking.

In Germany, people honored the pagan god Oden during the mid-winter holiday. Germans were terrified of Oden, as they believed he made nocturnal flights through the sky to observe his people, and then decide who would prosper or perish. Because of his presence, many people chose to stay inside.
_
_Saturnalia _​_In Rome, where winters were not as harsh as those in the far north, Saturnalia—a holiday in honor of Saturn, the god of agriculture—was celebrated. Beginning in the week leading up to the winter solstice and continuing for a full month, Saturnalia was a hedonistic time, when food and drink were plentiful and the normal Roman social order was turned upside down. For a month, enslaved people were given temporary freedom and treated as equals. Business and schools were closed so that everyone could participate in the holiday's festivities.

Also around the time of the winter solstice, Romans observed Juvenalia, a feast honoring the children of Rome. In addition, members of the upper classes often celebrated the birthday of Mithra, the god of the unconquerable sun, on December 25. It was believed that Mithra, an infant god, was born of a rock. For some Romans, Mithra’s birthday was the most sacred day of the year.
_

_Is Christmas Really the Day Jesus Was Born?_
_When Christmas Was Cancelled_
_Washington Irving Reinvents Christmas     _
_A Christmas Carol     _
_Who Invented Santa Claus?_
_Christmas Facts" _
7 minute read

https://www.history.com/topics/christmas/history-of-christmas


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Admittedly, the matching pajamas are cute in other people's pictures. I didn't like it when my husband bought us matching wool sweaters to wear at the same time. And I had triplet sons and I wanted to encourage their individuality, so no matching clothes (except gifts).


I'm not big on matching either, just having fun with you


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2021)

I saw this on FB and thought it was so pretty!  I think I'd get one if I was going to buy one--no one to look at it with me though except the pets.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Fruitcake is known to stay fresh for an inordinate amount of time.

But in 2017 Antarctic conservators came upon a specimen that tests the limits of the treat: a 107-year-old cake, found in one of Antarctica's first buildings.

This particular cake is believed to have been brought over in 1910 during the Terra Nova expedition of Robert Falcon Scott. According to the Antarctic Heritage Trust, "it has been documented that Scott took this particular brand of cake with him at that time."

The fruitcake's tin is not as well preserved as the cake itself.

The Huntley & Palmers fruitcake was wrapped in paper and housed in a tin-plated iron alloy tin, which is showing signs of deterioration. However, the cake itself is "well-preserved," the conservators say.

"There was a very, very slight rancid butter smell to it, but other than that, the cake looked and smelled edible! There is no doubt that the extreme cold in Antarctica has assisted its preservation."


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2021)

I love this picture.  I have it as my avatar but the avatars are kind of small so you can't tell how pretty the picture is by the avatar.  So, I'm posting it here for all to enjoy.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> Fruitcake is known to stay fresh for an inordinate amount of time.
> 
> But in 2017 Antarctic conservators came upon a specimen that tests the limits of the treat: a 107-year-old cake, found in one of Antarctica's first buildings.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## Shero (Dec 1, 2021)

‍A law was passed in 1962 in France stating that children who had written to Père Noël (Father Christmas) must receive a postcard in answer. For decades, the postal centre in Libourne in Gironde has replied to thousands of childrenall over the world on behalf of Père Noël, with thank you notes and lovely seasonal greetings.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2021)

To answer the OP's question, on Christmas Day I usually wear a long or short sleeve Christmas tee shirt over slacks or shorts depending on the temperature.   I love Christmas tees and sweatshirts, and have a bunch.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2021)

I don't believe I am going anywhere for Christmas at this point.  My place is too small to have many people here.  I could have 2 over with no problem but that wouldn't work out because of all the others they want to have with them.  Thought about my nephew and his gf.  They don't keep in touch.  I tried to but they didn't return the sentiment.  Oh well.  They are the only family I have here now.  My 3 brothers and sister all live out of state.

Anyway, I will probably dress for being in the house this Christmas unless someone invites me somewhere or I invite someone over--but who?  Don't know at this point.  I don't have a big tree either.  I will put up my small one, tho.

Maybe I'll look like this for Christmas:


----------



## Wren (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


I remember this story from school.
I've always loved it.
Thanks!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)

Depending on Covid numbers, will just be having son and his family on Christmas Eve.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Depending on Covid numbers, will just be having son and his family on Christmas Eve.


So your wonderful grandson will be joining you?  ♥


----------



## GAlady (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)

StarSong said:


> So your wonderful grandson will be joining you?  ♥


Yes....


----------



## officerripley (Dec 2, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't believe I am going anywhere for Christmas at this point.  My place is too small to have many people here.  I could have 2 over with no problem but that wouldn't work out because of all the others they want to have with them.  Thought about my nephew and his gf.  They don't keep in touch.  I tried to but they didn't return the sentiment.  Oh well.  They are the only family I have here now.  My 3 brothers and sister all live out of state.
> 
> Anyway, I will probably dress for being in the house this Christmas unless someone invites me somewhere or I invite someone over--but who?  Don't know at this point.  I don't have a big tree either.  I will put up my small one, tho.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Ruthanne, if you have to be alone but I hope you have a nice Christmas anyway; I'm sending you hugs and hopes for that:


----------



## officerripley (Dec 2, 2021)

I love this part from one of my favorite holiday movies:


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 196833


Not related.  Just loved their pjs.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

We aren't going out of town during the holidays.   We just don't feel confident and safe.  Better safe than sorry.  And it is a long drive to my hometown.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I love this part from one of my favorite holiday movies:


Yikes, I've never seen this version! I may watch it later.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 2, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Yikes, I've never seen this version! I may watch it later.


So good, we watch it every year; we also love the 1953 Alistair Sim version.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2021)

Back when Santa was allowed his pipe..


----------



## officerripley (Dec 2, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Is that your place, Rose? It's beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Is that your place, Rose? It's beautiful!


I wish it was!

Since I post it every year, it feels like mine..... in a way.


----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## charry (Dec 3, 2021)

Wren said:


> ha ha ha ha Ronnie do you remember this from a few years ago ? Think it was your first Christmas here
> View attachment 196575


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)

​


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 197214





Pinky said:


> View attachment 197222
> 
> View attachment 197223


Are those from your place, Pinky? Just beautiful!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Are those from your place, Pinky? Just beautiful!


@officerripley  .. how I wish!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 197215







@Becky1951 , you called?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Remy (Dec 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 197214


I need another small china cabinet like the one in this picture. My tabby tries to get into everything. I'm surprised she doesn't break a bunch of stuff. And oh well, even if she did, she stays.


----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2021)

(you can watch any video on this forum in full screen, just click Full Screen on bottom right, Esc to exit)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 197335


Hey, that's  my car you're singing about~Haha~it stills runs, though.....


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


We used to have a television very similar to that one.  I remember towards the end of our using it we'd always smack it on the side to get it to stop  the picture from rolling....tvs have come a long way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> To answer the OP's question, on Christmas Day I usually wear a long or short sleeve Christmas tee shirt over slacks or shorts depending on the temperature.   I love Christmas tees and sweatshirts, and have a bunch.


I just wear my usual tee shirt and lounge pants.  Used to get dressed to the nines as we went visiting after opening our gifts.  Not anymore.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2021)

My son's tree.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 5, 2021)

All things? Well, here's a thing. If someone knocks a ball-shaped ornament off the tree and rolls beneath it, do not be surprised when your dog finds it and thinks it's a ball.  At least my daughter remembered to make sure the lower half of the tree has ornaments that are not made of glass. Dog and ornament are both safe. To think, all my life I've been protecting cats and kids from "dangerous" Christmas ornaments, and the most needy one turns out to be a dog!

Also, the water for a live tree is poisonous to cats and dogs.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2021)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 197727@katlupe I see Rabbit there.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 6, 2021)

(I personally think they should've put the red and white candy canes on top, it needs something red but I'd eat it anyway...right now!  )


----------



## katlupe (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 6, 2021)

I dig these Christmas stories up every yuletide

Might as well not stop now

Sent to my daughter some years ago;


I’m sharing some of my thoughts on Christmas, past and present…who knows about future ones.
*
Christmas 1954*
I knew what was coming….really, for once I knew.
The tree, the lights, the bubbling ones, the tinsel, the snow outside,
the oil stove warming everyone (that stood smack dab on the stove),
the windows adorned with Christmas icing, and….the presents.
I just took it all in, quietly, unassuming, sizing things up.
(‘Hmm, so this happens, say, every year…huh’)

I never said much for, oh, about twenty some years, and at four didn’t say anything, ever.
I cast a rather small shadow, and more than a few times got left at places. 
Not on purpose, but I just wasn’t much of a bother to anyone…to the point of, to some extent, non-existence.
Mom forgot me at the Montgomery Wards store once. 
Huge multi-storied store…fascinating. 
She eventually came back and got me even though I wasn’t quite done window shopping.
I wonder how far out of the store she got, or did she get halfway home, or even home and realize, sitting the table, that, hey, the tiny person that normally occupies the booster seat is not here.

I really enjoyed the anonymity. 
It gave me time to take in all I could, and remain in my own thoughts.
Kids were pretty much trained to be out of sight when folks came over.
Ever once in a while someone would ask,

‘And what’s your name young man?’

‘Dad, it’s me, Gary.’

My sis would take my hand and guide me over to the tree, 
pointing out each and every glittery thing.
It was a no shit moment, but knew it made her feel good, so let it happen.

The day came.

I should say the day before came, as we traditionally opened gifts on Christmas eve.

Gramma and Grampa came down the hill to participate.
I’d say it was around 6pm, as it was dark out and everybody had already eaten.
My sis played santy, handing gifts to Gramma and Grampa.
I was busy watching while trying to crack the walnuts and Brazil nuts from my stocking.
I couldn’t help but observe the fake happiness and surprise from everyone as they opened their gifts…everyone but Grampa. He was rather gruff, and had a habit of saying exactly what he thought.

‘I already have a tie.’

I loved him.
Didn’t even give much thought to that emotion back then, but now I know I loved him.

It came to be my turn to open my gifts.
Not a big trick, as my stuff was in a large sack.
It was a sack full of toys…..cars, trucks, a harmonica, and some little bags of hard candy.
The thing is, the toys were all kinda beat up, trucks with missing wheels, and everything was a bit scuffed, dented and rusty in places.
It didn’t bother me a whit. I loved it all.
But I remember the look on my Dad’s face as he watched me haul them outta the bag.
He was ashamed.
I felt like saying something comforting…but didn’t.
My feelings of making the situation even harder on him by saying ‘it’s OK’ won out.
Every Christmas after that was huge.

Funny, not haha funny, but oddly strange, my thoughts on his mental processes.
For years I rather pitied him for toiling to get us what he thought was what we wanted.
Him, the bread winner, the toy winner, the house, food and warmth provider. 
How he fell head first into the American dream…the freaking nightmare.
But in my early years of fatherhood I came to understand.
He was from an era that dictated those things….’things’.

*Christmas 1972* 
We were a tad impoverished.
Poverty stricken was a status I was striving for.
We managed a few meager toys from the five and dime, and wrapped them in newspaper, 
placing them under the tree limb from the neighbor’s backyard that had miraculously blown down from one of their giant firs.
We watched the boys unwrap their tinsel strength early China bobbles.
They lasted almost long enough to get ‘em outta the newspaper, disintegrating in their little ink stained hands.
However, as my lady wiped last Wednesday’s headlines from their fingers so they could drink their mug of hot cinnamon tea and suck one their tiny candy canes,
I whipped out to the truck to bring in the toy of toys…the one that would give back.

My eldest named the little puppy from the pound, Felix.
Felix the dog…hey, it was original.
Only he was too young to pronounce the name Felix, so it came out ‘juwix’.
The thing is, a few moments after cleaning up the vomit and diarrhea from the truck seat, floorboard and doors, and myself, it dawned on me that Felix may not have been the best of finds.
The next morning my eldest seemed to have lost track of him, so we both went looking.

‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’

I got a kick out of his determination in locating his new little buddy, trudging around the yard, big cheeks housed upon his tiny neck earnestly calling out with his baby Elmer Fudd like voice…‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’.

Unfortunately, we found Juwix.
He was under a gap in the wood pile…rather stiff.
So, as my Dad, twenty some years before, I vowed to provide a better Christmas for the years to come.
Not lavish ones, but ones that bore a couple substantial gifts for each of my little beings.

Christmas now?

Keep yer tie money.



Some time ago, a few years now, we were bringing our grand kids to our house for Christmas.
I was in a mood.
This mood was driven by the fact that I wanted Christmas to ourselves, 
on the coast, 
hiding,
eating decadent things, 
watching the tides from our bed, 
hanging the ‘do not disturb’ sign on the door, 
humping,
sleeping like overfed dogs.
But, n-o-o-o-o, here we were, hauling these two trunk monkeys to our place. 
And only ‘cause their gramma (namaw) didn’t want them to have a miserable Christmas.
Now, now their drunken father could swill beer and drive, and maybe (be still my heart) smack into a telephone pole, killing only hisself.
And their mother (our daughter) could freely run around with her despicable friends to parties, doing mile long lines of coke, and whatever I don’t care to know.

There they were, in the back seat, smacking each other over the head with The Pokey Little Puppy and Tootles.

We passed an entertainment park.

'ENCHANTED F-O-O-R-R-REST!!!'

‘We had the best time there!’

‘Good rememories.’

A rush of memories came to me too.
The Alice in wonderland path.
Keeping up with them.
Wheezing.
Panting.

They did enjoy themselves though.
Getting lost in the funhouse.
Screaming hysterically midway in the rabbit hole.
Getting cotton candy everywhere.
Buuuut once their namaw calmed me down and cleaned me up, I was good to go.

We were almost home.
The little one, we call him ‘Mayo’, still had a smile on his face as his older brother patted him on his head, wiping his sneeze goo filled hand in his brother’s hair.

As we pulled into the drive, the monkeys, dead asleep, 
slumped over in their seatbelts like they’d been shot, stirred, jumped up and fought each other to be first in the house, first at the tree, first into the stockings hanging by the tree, giving me a rush of rememories too.

We played table games as namaw cooked, wrestled in the living room until we knocked off some yuletide dainties, and shot pellet guns in the back yard.

Little did I know that that Christmas was gonna be one of the best times ever for them…….and for this old humbug too.


*Late '90s*

'tis the season

Heh heh.

I haven’t bought a single gift this year.
I may escape it altogether.
Maybe once one gets a certain age, they are excluded from the high expectations dept. (it’s a hope)

My lady and I did shop.
I just don’t know what’s ‘in’ in the clothing dept.
There’s $150 jeans that are worn out and seems like intentionally cut.
There’s faded ones, ones like the iron was left on ‘em when the phone rang.
There’s skinny ones, 
slim ones, 
low cut ones, 
studded ones, 
ones with odd belts and some sorta strings and hangy things…….
My mind exploded when my lady showed me the ones on sale that our 14 yr old might accept…..
‘Might accept?!!’
If I’m layin’ down $120 for the slim/torn ones, I better see the little turkey proudly wearin’ ‘em while he’s on the corner with his ‘will work for Pringles’ sign.

So, now, now I’m resolved that we are in the stocking stuffer only era, where grand folks should be.

Little bastards better like their harmonicas.


----------



## Shero (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 6, 2021)

The Mari Lwyd


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> The Mari Lwyd


I've never heard of this tradition. Interesting but so sad.


----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2021)

An age old tradition, may it never die out


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


>


Hilarious!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2021)

Furry reminded me of Dropkick Murphy!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2021)

Brooklyn Bridge, NY


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

My front yard is all ready for Christmas


----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 8, 2021)

Santa loses it !


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

Wren said:


> View attachment 198015


The requested page could not be found.


----------



## Wren (Dec 8, 2021)

I deleted one I’d posted earlier, can you see the one about Santa losing it ?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

Wren said:


> I deleted one I’d posted earlier, can you see the one about Santa losing it ?


I see it now.... too funny, thanks!


----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2021)

officerripley said:


> View attachment 197966


This must have been taken years ago when this was still a beautiful city you could visit.


----------



## Wren (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ronaldj (Dec 8, 2021)

Give a little.
Give out a smile at this Christmas time,
Add a little assurance that would be fine.
Give a hardy handshake, to those you meet,
And a warm hello-to all you greet.
Right from your heart, always say thank you,
It will encourage greatly all that you do.
A hand on the shoulder or a pat on the back,
For those who are hurting, beats things in a sack.
Give time to one older that is alone,
Visit a shut in, right at their home.
Each one of these gifts requires nothing but time,
Which is a great gift everyone can find.
Ronald J. Curell


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 198093


@RadishRose 
I remember those bubblers   we used to be mesmerized by them.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 8, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @RadishRose
> I remember those bubblers   we used to be mesmerized by them.


Me too; we had them when I was a kid! I wonder if you can still buy 'em?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Me too; we had them when I was a kid! I wonder if you can still buy 'em?


@officerripley 
I see they have them on Amazon.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 9, 2021)

The "Twelve days of Christmas"...when do they start? I always thought it was the days before Christmas, but I was wrong. Probably most of you already know this and Wiki says

_""*The Twelve Days of Christmas*" is an English Christmas carol that enumerates in the manner of a cumulative song a series of increasingly numerous gifts given on each of the twelve days of Christmas (the twelve days that make up the Christmas season, starting with Christmas Day).[1][2] The song, published in England in 1780 without music as a chant or rhyme, is thought to be French in origin.[3] "The Twelve Days of Christmas" has a Roud Folk Song Index number of 68. The tunes of collected versions vary. The standard tune now associated with it is derived from a 1909 arrangement of a traditional folk melody by English composer Frederic Austin." _

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twelve_Days_of_Christmas_(song)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 9, 2021)

Finally got my wreath up on the door


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## RnR (Dec 9, 2021)

A traditional Christmas story I created and drew for my students back when I was teaching many years ago ...

*The Stained Glass Window Christmas Story*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2021)

RnR said:


> A traditional Christmas story I created and drew for my students back when I was teaching many years ago ...
> 
> *The Stained Glass Window Christmas Story*


Beautiful!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 9, 2021)

How many have the animal yule log playing on your tv during the Christmas season?

https://hothardware.com/news/how-turn-tv-yule-log-fireplace-holiday-ambiance


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice Ad


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2021)

I always put a Nativity set under my tree.


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 9, 2021)

This is an adaptation of a Polish Christmas carol. One of my favorites!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 9, 2021)

Mizmo said:


> Nice Ad


That is nice. Here's a new one for this year I think that I really like too:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2021)

Let the door be open wide
And no blind be down at all,
For maybe she'd be walking
With the child within her shawl;
And how could we be bearing
The weight of shame and sin,
If she'd pass upon the roadway
With no light to guide her in?

Let the chair be readied now,
And the fire kept burning bright;
For sorely she'll be needing
The rest and warmth this night.
The rushes too be spreading
Upon the earthen floor,
To make it sweet and wholesome
Her blessed feet before.

Full oft I've heard the story
How once this night were known
To rest within a shieling
Three strangers meek and lone;
But dawn did yield no tidings
Of man, or maid, or child:
T'was Joseph's self was in it,
And Christ, and Mary mild.

So set the candles burning
Upon each window high,
And leave the door wide open
To guide their footsteps nigh:
Right warmly they'll be welcome
To share our hearth-fire bright-
For Mary's sake in heaven-
Who walk the wilds this night.


----------



## Wren (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 9, 2021)

What’s he up to now ?


----------



## Pookie (Dec 10, 2021)

I love this thread. You guys are all funny, informative, enlightening and endearing.

Speaking of clothing, last year on Christmas morning, my wonderful sister wrapped herself up in Saran wrap with a big red bow on her crotch and planted herself under their Christmas tree amid the presents.

Needless to say, her husband thought that was the greatest thing ever. They will be married 60 years next July 4 and both of them are in their 80s.

No wonder they've been married so long.


----------



## Wren (Dec 10, 2021)

Glad you are enjoying this thread Pookie, I loved your story !


----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## feywon (Dec 10, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Me too; we had them when I was a kid! I wonder if you can still buy 'em?


Pretty sure you can.  My Ex DIL got me a set about 10-11 yrs ago and i know i've seen replacement bulbs for them in some stores.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2021)

Rockefeller Center,NYC


----------



## feywon (Dec 10, 2021)

Debated about posting this, but as i'm seeing lots of Santa stuff--the hat shouldn't be a problem.  i used to wear from Thanksgiving to Christmas when i worked at UW--part of job was at least 1 daily walk across campus to Payroll office to pick up/deliver paperwork for/from HR.  There was a huge park like area in center of campus with huge old growth pines. 
When UW was founded in 1800's it was a pasture where students, faculty and staff tethered their horses while doing whatever. In winter most people walk across it hands in pockets look all serious. \ But it was amazing how faces would light up when they spotted the hat, and smiles would appear. 

i've posted on other forums that whatever you celebrate this time of year--and there are several alternatives--that i hope it is enjoyable, meaningful and safe.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2021)

Boston, MA


----------



## Jace (Dec 10, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


>


Love it! Love it! Love it! 

And, it makes you wonder how many families are?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 10, 2021)

One of the many little Christmas markets in a Koblenz square..


Christmas market in Domplatz, Mainz.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 10, 2021)

Even though I no longer celebrate Christmas, I still love seeing the pretty decorations. This tree was in one of our local malls.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## bowmore (Dec 11, 2021)

Christmas market in Nuremberg


----------



## Pookie (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

Xmas lights, Paris


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

Abbi


----------



## officerripley (Dec 12, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Abbi
> View attachment 198678


Pinky, is that your furbaby? Adorable!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Pinky, is that your furbaby? Adorable!


@officerripley 
Abbi is my grand-furbaby


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## RnR (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh dear, aging alters all of us, especially if you are 82 years old.

*Rudolph is now wearing glasses LOL*






_Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer is a fictional reindeer created by __Robert Lewis__ May who first appeared in 1939._


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 13, 2021)

Most Famous Person Named Christmas​Christmas Humphreys​Birth date: Friday, February 15, 1901
Death date: Wednesday, April 13, 1983

He is the one on the right


----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2021)

Me in front of our small tree upstairs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2021)

Thinking about how much Christmas has changed for me over the years.

I remember baking mountains of cookies and preparing plates for family, friends, and coworkers.

Now I'm satisfied to pick up a little clamshell at the grocery store.


----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2021)

@Pinky 
Your home is beautiful!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Robert59 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks to all who are contributing to this thread, wishing you and yours a very Happy Christmas and all the best for 2022, from me and mine x


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> @Pinky
> Your home is beautiful!


@Pepper .. if only!


----------



## katlupe (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone, from Sydney


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

I absolutely adore this exquisite sculpture.



This remarkable renaissance sculpture by Michelangelo is comfortably nestled inside St. Peter’s Basilica and perhaps makes for the most crowded section of the church. It depicts Jesus in mother Mary’s lap post his crucifixion and evokes the strongest of emotions because of the many intricate details. This also happens to be the only creation Michelangelo ever signed,


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 198914


What a knock out place! Please help me get up from the floor......


----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2021)

Christmas Bride


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> What a knock out place! Please help me get up from the floor......


It's Marble House, a mansion in Newport, Rhode Island!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 14, 2021)

Hotel of ice, Romania in the Fagaras


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2021)

Rolf's German Restaurant​German Restaurant and Beer Garden
Gramercy Park, New York


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2021)

Riverton, CT


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2021)

​


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2021)

My first born son. 1958.


----------



## Della (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh, Pappy, I wish I could scoop him up and cover him with kisses.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 17, 2021)

How much did Santa's sleigh cost?



Nothing it was on the house.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 17, 2021)

What did Adam say the night before Christmas?


It's Christmas Eve.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 17, 2021)

My son in 1973. Notice the bunny on the wrapping paper!


----------



## katlupe (Dec 17, 2021)

My cousins in late fifties. Not sure of the date.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 17, 2021)

My cousin on Christmas morning. Late fifties.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 18, 2021)

The Europa passage in Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2021)

Della said:


> Oh, Pappy, I wish I could scoop him up and cover him with kisses.


He was a very healthy and happy little guy. He was born in California and we drove home to NY when he was one month old. Hard to believe he is 63 and retired. I’m sure he would have enjoy you doing that. He loved everybody.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 18, 2021)

We don't have a school, shops, pub, church or anything .....  but our village does have a colourful Christmas tree.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2021)

I wonder why some animated gifs aren't animated when posted here?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 18, 2021)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 199549
> I wonder why some animated gifs aren't animated when posted here?


I think maybe it's a copyright thing. The one you posted looks like a Jacquie Lawson gif and her site charges (or used to), so maybe that's why.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I think maybe it's a copyright thing. The one you posted looks like a Jacquie Lawson gif and her site charges (or used to), so maybe that's why.


aaah, makes sense!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2021)

Victorian Xmas windows


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2021)

Los Angeles


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2021)

Massachusetts, US


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2021)

Prague


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 18, 2021)

One more little Christmas story penned a decade or so ago;


*Shopping*

My lady, in yule mode, cranks out knitted and crocheted slippers for everyone on the same limb of the family tree. Sometimes a full blown afghan or two come to being.
They’ve been great, money saving gifts.
I, for the most part, every year, swear off buying anybody anything…it’s a humbug….then, some invisible ‘Christmas Present’ angel from hades baps me on the head around 7:30 pm, Christmas eve, and I grab a bat and my ol’ football helmet and venture thru the malls.

There have been times that I’ve had an epiphany and made the grandkids things, things of wood, forts, chests, ‘things they’ll treasure’ (my elfin mind tells me). So, for 2-3 weeks before that blessed day, every evening after work, I’d be seen in my shop, sawing, joining, planing, staining, finishing, smashing my elfin thumbs, cursing, swearing, waving my elfin arms……yeah, epiphanies….everybody should have one a them %@#&*$ epiphanies

Other times, years ago, my bride and I would find ourselves waiting for stores to open at 4 am. 
It couldn’t be helped. 
The glisten in her eyes from anticipation of early morning adventures swayed me to wake in the dead of night on black Friday eve, tiptoe past slumbering chickens, and sit in the mall parking lot, staring at the line of crazed humanity already encircling the electronics store like it was Jericho.
One time she joined the horde, unsuccessfully coaxing me to follow.

There I sat, flashlight and crossword in hand, hair askew, bedbeard looking like I was in a crosswind…..stomach chatting with me. 
Two minutes to 4, I rubbed the fog off the side window. 
The crazies were jostling for position. 
I lost sight of the wife somewhere around the corner of the building.
I slap on my fishing cap and begrudgingly leave the refuge of the Buick.
The doors open.
The guy with the keys gets carried away with the mob. Only thing you can see of him is his flailing arms.
I stroll in with the first 50 shoppers that will get the TV special, getting a glimpse of the wife swimming past, heading to the TV dept….only the specials were all up front. The guy with the keys and foot prints on his shirt, points me the way.
Half hour later, here she comes, TV in cart.
I, TV in trunk, am on the 2nd crossword.
We’re not done…there’s a mere 27 other stores that have free snow globes, free coffee, and free donuts…….the frenzy has only begun.
So we secure her TVs, and make our way upstream, pointing to the trunk as we stroll back inside, making sure the parking lot thieves can know where at least two of the 50 TVs can still be had.
Two hours later, with globes clutched by jittering caffeine induced hands, the furrowed brows on my powdered sugar countenance lets the wife know I’m a couple clicks past jolly…and we go home….blessed home….. 





Now, shopping for people at the mall has been great entertainment for my lady and I.
We just sit on a bench, munching on popcorn, and watch mothers drag their screaming little darlings along.....and their husbands (but less screaming...some).
We once sat by one of those quarter horses (put a quarter in the slot), and noted the parent's varied techniques in skirting quarter out-put;

1st dad: DON'T TOUCH IT!!! Tazing his precious antiseptic germ distribution unit with his Neosporin gun.

2nd dad: sets his kid on and fakes putting a coin in, then shakes the crap outta the machine, making periodic wheenying noises.....

3rd dad: points the opposite direction, noting wonderful toy stores around the corner, while briskly whisking his kid by the horsey.


Its great fun.
…and it's quite thrifty.


----------



## RnR (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I saw this on FB and thought it was so pretty!  I think I'd get one if I was going to buy one--no one to look at it with me though except the pets.
> 
> View attachment 196804


Do it for yourself, it's beautiful


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 196833


Adorable!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Do it for yourself, it's beautiful


That's right!  It is beautiful.

While single I had all silver colored decorations on my tree.  Made me happy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2021)

Our wreath.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 19, 2021)

Rudolph - YouTube


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 19, 2021)

a Long Time Ago…. Yes that’s me when I was only Cinnamon


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 20, 2021)

I bet Christmas is fun at their house !


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 21, 2021)

Salt Lake City, UT.


----------



## Wren (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Dec 21, 2021)

The story of Christmas Time Is Here and the Vince Guaraldi Trio


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Knight (Dec 21, 2021)

I didn't read all the posts. A lot of really nice posts showing the wonder that Christmas can produce. 

Speaking of producing something I don't understand how Christmas card companies expect to stay in business when producing mediocre cards costing $5.99 a card. We used to send out 15 cards but this year the online version was used. I think the cheapskate in me surfaced when I figured out with state taxes & postage a card that cost a few cents under $100.00 that will be thrown away just didn't  meet my criteria for value.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)

Old story from old thread here.


*It was Christmas Eve 1881. I was fifteen years old and feeling like the world had caved in on me because there just hadn't been enough money to buy me the rifle that I'd wanted for Christmas. 

We did the chores early that night for some reason. I just figured Pa wanted a little extra time so we could read in the Bible. After supper was over I took my boots off and stretched out in front of the fireplace and waited for Pa to get down the old Bible. 

I was still feeling sorry for myself and, to be honest, I wasn't in much of a mood to read Scriptures. But Pa didn't get the Bible instead he bundled up again and went outside. I couldn't figure it out because we had already done all the chores. I didn't worry about it long though I was too busy wallowing in self-pity. 

Soon Pa came back in. It was a cold clear night out and there was ice in his beard. "Come on, Matt," he said. "Bundle up good, it's cold out tonight." I was really upset then. Not only wasn't I getting the rifle for Christmas, now Pa was dragging me out in the cold, and for no earthly reason that I could see. We'd already done all the chores, and I couldn't think of anything else that needed doing, especially not on a night like this. But I knew Pa was not very patient at one dragging one's feet when he'd told them 
to do something, so I got up and put my boots back on and got my cap, coat, and mittens. Ma gave me a mysterious smile as I opened the door to leave the house. Something was up, but I didn't know what.. 

Outside, I became even more dismayed. There in front of the house was the work team, already hitched to the big sled. Whatever it was we were going to do wasn't going to be a short, quick, little job. I could tell. We never hitched up this sled unless we were going to haul a big load. Pa was already up on the seat, reins in hand. I reluctantly climbed up beside him. The cold was already biting at me. I wasn't happy. When I was on, Pa pulled the sled around the house and stopped in front of the woodshed. He got off and I followed. 

"I think we'll put on the high sideboards," he said. "Here, help me." The high sideboards! It had been a bigger job than I wanted to do with just the low sideboards on, but whatever it was we were going to do would be a lot bigger with the high side boards on. 

After we had exchanged the sideboards, Pa went into the woodshed and came out with an armload of wood - the wood I'd spent all summer hauling down from the mountain, and then all Fall sawing into blocks and splitting. What was he doing? Finally I said something. "Pa," I asked, "what are you doing?" You been by the Widow 
Jensen's lately?" he asked. The Widow Jensen lived about two miles down the road. Her husband had died a year or so before and left her with three children, the oldest being eight. Sure, I'd been by, but so what? 

Yeah," I said, "Why?" 

"I rode by just today," Pa said. "Little Jakey was out digging around in the woodpile trying to find a few chips. They're out of wood, Matt." That was all he said and then he turned and went back into the woodshed for another armload of wood. I followed him. We loaded the sled so high that I began to wonder if the horses would be able to pull it. Finally, Pa called a halt to our loading then we went to the smoke house and Pa took down a big ham and a side of bacon. He handed them to me and told me to put them in the sled and wait. When he returned he was carrying a sack of flour over his right shoulder and a smaller sack of something in his left hand. 

"What's in the little sack?" I asked. Shoes, they're out of shoes. Little Jakey just had gunny sacks wrapped around his feet when he was out in the woodpile this morning. I got the children a little candy too. It just wouldn't be Christmas without a little candy." 

We rode the two miles to Widow Jensen's pretty much in silence. I tried to think through what Pa was doing. We didn't have much by worldly standards. Of course, we did have a big woodpile, though most of what was left now was still in the form of logs that I would have to saw into blocks and split before we could use it. We also had meat and flour, so we could spare that, but I knew we didn't have any money, so why was Pa buying them shoes and candy? Really, why was he doing any of this? Widow Jensen had closer neighbors than us; it shouldn't have been our concern. 

We came in from the blind side of the Jensen house and unloaded the wood as quietly as possible then we took the meat and flour and shoes to the door. We knocked. The door opened a crack and a timid voice said, "Who is it?" "Lucas Miles, Ma'am, and my son, Matt, could we come in for a bit?" 

Widow Jensen opened the door and let us in. She had a blanket wrapped around her shoulders. The children were wrapped in another and were sitting in front of the fireplace by a very small fire that hardly gave off any heat at all. Widow Jensen fumbled with a match and finally lit the lamp.  

"We brought you a few things, Ma'am," Pa said and set down the sack of flour. I put the meat on the table. Then Pa handed her the sack that had the shoes in it. She opened it hesitantly and took the shoes out one pair at a time. There was a pair for her and one for each of the children - sturdy shoes, the best, shoes that would last. I watched her carefully. She bit her lower lip to keep it from trembling and then tears filled her eyes and started running down her cheeks. She looked up at Pa like she wanted to say something, but it wouldn't come out. 

"We brought a load of wood too, Ma'am," Pa said. He turned to me and said, "Matt, go bring in enough to last awhile. Let's get that fire up to size and heat this place up." I wasn't the same person when I went back out to bring in the wood. I had a big lump in my throat and as much as I hate to admit it, there were tears in my eyes too. In my mind I kept seeing those three kids huddled around the fireplace and their mother standing there with tears running down her cheeks with so much gratitude in her heart that she couldn't speak. 

My heart swelled within me and a joy that I'd never known before filled my soul. I had given at Christmas many times before, but never when it had made so much difference. I could see we were literally saving the lives of these people. 

I soon had the fire blazing and everyone's spirits soared. The kids started giggling when Pa handed them each a piece of candy and Widow Jensen looked on with a smile that probably hadn't crossed her face for a long time. She finally turned to us. "God bless you," she said. "I know the Lord has sent you. The children and I have been praying that he would send one of his angels to spare us." 

In spite of myself, the lump returned to my throat and the tears welled up in my eyes again. I'd never thought of Pa in those exact terms before, but after Widow Jensen mentioned it I could see that it was probably true. I was sure that a better man than Pa had never walked the earth. I started remembering all the times he had gone out of his way for Ma and me, and many others. The list seemed endless as I thought on it. 

Pa insisted that everyone try on the shoes before we left. I was amazed when they all fit and I wondered how he had known what sizes to get. Then I guessed that if he was on an errand for the Lord that the Lord would make sure he got the right sizes. 

Tears were running down Widow Jensen's face again when we stood up to leave. Pa took each of the kids in his big arms and gave them a hug. They clung to him and didn't want us to go. I could see that they missed their Pa and I was glad that I still had mine. 

At the door Pa turned to Widow Jensen and said, "The Mrs. wanted me to invite you and the children over for Christmas dinner tomorrow. The turkey will be more than the three of us can eat, and a man can get cantankerous if he has to eat turkey for too many meals. We'll be by to get you about eleven. It'll be nice to have some little ones 
around again. Matt, here, hasn't been little for quite a spell." I was the youngest. My two brothers and two sisters had all married and had moved away. 

Widow Jensen nodded and said, "Thank you, Brother Miles. I don't have to say, May the Lord bless you, I know for certain that He will." 

Out on the sled I felt a warmth that came from deep within and I didn't even notice the cold. When we had gone a ways, Pa turned to me and said, "Matt, I want you to know something. Your ma and me have been tucking a little money away here and there all year so we could buy that rifle for you, but we didn't have quite enough. 
Then yesterday a man who owed me a little money from years back came by to make things square. Your ma and me were real excited, thinking that now we could get you that rifle, and I started into town this morning to do just that, but on the way I saw little Jakey out scratching in the woodpile with his feet wrapped in those gunny 
sacks and I knew what I had to do. Son, I spent the money for shoes and a little candy for those children. I hope you understand." 

I understood, and my eyes became wet with tears again. I understood very well, and I was so glad Pa had done it. Now the rifle seemed very low on my list of priorities. Pa had given me a lot more. He had given me the look on Widow Jensen's face and the radiant smiles of her three children. For the rest of my life, Whenever I saw any of the 
 Jensens, or split a block of wood, I remembered, and remembering brought back that same joy I felt riding home beside Pa that night. Pa had given me much more than a rifle that night, he had given me the best Christmas of my life.

(author unknown)*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)

Sent in by Linda Hagar                                                                        







The young couple had made their usual hurried, pre-Christmas visit to the little farm where dwelt their elderly parents with their small herd of horses. The farm had been named Lone Pine Farm because of the huge pine which topped the hill behind the farm, and through the years had become a talisman to the old man and his wife, and a landmark in the countryside.

The old folks no longer showed their horses, for the years had taken their toll, but they sold a few foals each year, and the horses were their reason for joy in the morning and contentment at day's end. Crossly, as they prepared to leave, the young couple confronted the old folks. "Why do you not at least dispose of "The Old One". She is no longer of use to you. It's been years since you've had foals from her. You should cut corners and save where you can. Why do you keep her anyway?" The old man looked down as his worn boot, scuffed at the barn floor, and his arm stole defensively about the Old One's neck as he drew her to him and rubbed her gently behind the ears. He replied softly, "We keep her because of love. Only because of love."

Baffled and irritated, the young folks wished the old man and his wife a Merry Christmas and headed back toward the city as darkness stole through the valley. So it was, that because of the leave-taking, no one noticed the insulation smoldering on the frayed wires in the old barn. None saw the first spark fall. None but the "Old One".

In a matter of minutes, the whole barn was ablaze and the hungry flames were licking at the loft full of hay. With a cry of horror and despair, the old man shouted to his wife to call for help as he raced to the barn to save their beloved horses. But the flames were roaring now, and the blazing heat drove him back. He sank sobbing to the ground helpless before the fire's fury. By the time the fire department arrived, only smoking, glowing ruins were left, and the old man and his wife.

They thanked those who had come to their aid, and the old man turned to his wife, resting her white head upon his shoulders as he clumsily dried her tears with a frayed red bandana. Brokenly he whispered, "We have lost much, but God has spared our home on this eve of Christmas. Let us, therefore, climb the hill to the old pine where we have sought comfort in times of despair. We will look down upon our home and give thanks to God that it has been spared."

And so, he took her by the hand and helped her up the snowy hill as he brushed aside his own tears with the back of his hand. As they stepped over the little knoll at the crest of the hill, they looked up and gasped in amazement at the incredible beauty before them.

Seemingly, every glorious, brilliant star in the heavens was caught up in the glittering, snow-frosted branches of their beloved pine, and it was aglow with heavenly candles. And poised on its top most bough, a crystal crescent moon glistened like spun glass. Never had a mere mortal created a Christmas tree such as this. Suddenly, the old man gave a cry of wonder and incredible joy as he pulled his wife forward.

There, beneath the tree, was their Christmas gift. Bedded down about the "Old One" close to the trunk of the tree, was the entire herd, safe. At the first hint of smoke, she had pushed the door ajar with her muzzle and had led the horses through it. Slowly and with great dignity, never looking back, she had led them up the hill, stepping daintily through the snow. The foals were frightened and dashed about.

The skittish yearlings looked back at the crackling, hungry flames, and tucked their tails under them as they licked their lips and hopped like rabbits. The mares pressed uneasily against the "Old One" as she moved calmly up the hill and to safety beneath the pine. And now, she lay among them and gazed at the faces of those she loved. Her body was brittle with years, but the golden eyes were filled with devotion as she offered her gift-Because of love. Only Because of love.

Source: http://www.hintsandthings.co.uk/nursery/story.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)

Christmas Star

_This was my grandmother's first Christmas without grandfather, and we had promised him before he passed away that we would make this her best Christmas ever. When my mom, dad, three sisters and I arrived at her little house in the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina, we found she had waited up all night for us to arrive from Texas. 

After we exchanged hugs, my sisters and I ran into the house. It did seem a little empty without grandfather, and we knew it was up to us to make this Christmas special for her.

Grandfather had always said that the Christmas tree was the most important decoration of all. So we immediately set to work on the beautiful artificial tree that was kept stored in grandfather's closet. Although artificial, it was the most genuine looking Douglas fir I had ever seen. Tucked away in the closet with the tree was a spectacular array of ornaments, many of which had been my father's when he was a little boy. As we unwrapped each one, grandmother had a story to go along with it. My mother strung the tree with bright white lights and a red button garland; my sisters and I carefully placed the ornaments on the tree; and finally father was given the honor of lighting the tree.

We stepped back to admire our handiwork. To us, it looked magnificent, as beautiful as the tree in Rockefeller Center. But something was missing.

"Where's your star'" I asked.

The star was my grandmother's favorite part of the tree, for it represented the star of Bethlehem that had led the wise men to the infant Jesus.

"Why, it must be here somewhere," she said, starting to sort through the boxes again. "Your grandfather always packed everything so carefully when he took the tree down."

As we emptied box after box and found no star, my grandmother's eyes filled with tears. This was no ordinary ornament, but an elaborate golden star covered with colored jewels and blue lights that blinked on and off. 

Moreover, grandfather had given it to grandmother some fifty years ago on their first Christmas together. Now, on her first Christmas without him, the star was gone, too.

"Don't worry, Grandmother," I reassured her. "We'll find it for you."

My sisters and I formed a search party.

"Let's start in on the closet where the ornaments were," Donna said. "Maybe the box just fell down."

That sounded logical, so we climbed on a chair and began to search that tall closet of grandfather's. We found father's old yearbooks and photographs of relatives, Christmas cards from years gone by and party dresses and jewelry boxes, but no star.

We searched under beds and over shelves, inside and outside, until we had exhausted every possibility. We could see grandmother was disappointed, although she tried not to show it.

"We could buy a new star," Kristi offered.

"I'll make you one from construction paper," Karen chimed in.

"No," Grandmother said. "This year, we won't have a star."

By now, it was dark outside, and time for bed, since Santa would soon be here. As we lay in bed, we could hear the sound of snowflakes falling quietly outside.

The next morning, my sisters and I woke up early, as was our habit on Christmas day - first, to see what Santa had left under the tree, and second, to look for the Christmas star in the sky.

After a traditional breakfast of apple pancakes, the family sat down together to open presents. Santa had brought me the Easy Bake Oven I wanted, and Donna a Chatty Cathy doll. Karen was thrilled to get the doll buggy she had asked for, and Kristi to get the china tea set. Father was in charge of passing out the presents, so that everyone would have something to open at the same time.

"The last gift is to Grandmother from Grandfather," he said, in a puzzled voice.

"From who?" There was surprise in my grandmother's voice.

"I found that gift in grandfather's closet when we got the tree down," Mother explained. "It was already wrapped so I put it under the tree. I thought it was one of yours."

"Hurry and open it," Karen urged excitedly.

My grandmother shakily opened the box. Her face lit up with joy when she unfolded the tissue paper and pulled out a glorious golden star. There was a note attached. Her voice trembled as she read it aloud:

"Don't be angry with me, dear. I broke your star while 
putting up the decorations, and I couldn't bear to tell 
you. Thought it was time for a new one. I hope it brings 
you as much joy as the first one. Merry Christmas. Love, 
Bryant."


 So grandmother's tree had a star after all, a star that expressed their everlasting love for one another. It brought my grandfather home for Christmas in each of our hearts and made it our best Christmas ever.


(http://www.rogerknapp.com/inspire/christar.htm)_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2021)

Wren said:


> View attachment 200186


@Wren .. attachment unavailable to view


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2021)

Photo Credit: JCD Art, First Lake, Old Forge, NY


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2021)

Snowww! | Beautiful Christmas tree farm rural country scene


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Butterfly (Dec 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @RadishRose
> I remember those bubblers   we used to be mesmerized by them.





Pinky said:


> @officerripley
> I see they have them on Amazon.



Gosh, I haven't seen those in about 100 years -- well, maybe a little less than that, but it's been a very long time!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2021)

What is your most nausea inducing Christmas song? The one that has you stabbing at the mute button. Here in the UK there's an outright winner:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 23, 2021)

I absolutely loathe "Fairy tale of New York" and I don't like songs like "Mary's boy child" or "Little drummer boy".


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I absolutely loathe "Fairy tale of New York" and I don't like songs like "Mary's boy child" or "Little drummer boy".


Bruce Springsteen: "Santa Claus Is Comin' to Town. Guaranteed to have me reaching for the puke bucket!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2021)

Santa Claus is coming to town, people!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank God thats  over for another year !


----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks everybody for making this such a fun topic for the past month, I’ve enjoyed checking the new posts each day, have a great Christmas and a very Happy, Healthy New Year ! x


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2021)

Wren said:


> Thanks everybody for making this such a fun topic for the past month, I’ve enjoyed checking the new posts each day, have a great Christmas and a very Happy, Healthy New Year ! x


Same to you Wren!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 25, 2021)




----------

